# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Art nga Sh. Emini

## ShEmini

Jjeta ka edhe dritë.

Bota është me shumë ngjyra.

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pikturë- vaj pëlhurë

----------


## ShEmini

Pa titull.

----------


## ShEmini

Pa titull.

----------

